# Kindle and Iphone4S



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I am currently reading a book on my Kindle 3G.  Can I also put this book on my IPhone4S and have it on both places at once?  If so, how?
Many thanks...
Gail


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Download the Kindle app from the iTunes store onto your phone, associate it with your account, then just download the book from your Amazon account to the phone. If you have syncing turned on, it will keep track of where you are on each device.

Mike


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

So simple!  Many thanks to you....
Gail


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

Trasfferring of Books from Kindle to iphone is possible


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

cursor system said:


> Trasfferring of Books from Kindle to iphone is possible


Not for almost all books purchased from Amazon, without breaking the DRM.

Mike


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Not for almost all books purchased from Amazon, without breaking the DRM.
> 
> Mike


You can't "move" the book to the iBooks app from the Kindle app (without breaking the DRM), but you can definitely move the book to the Kindle app on the iPhone. You can move the book to any device that has a Kindle application (iPhone, iPad, android, PC).

And, then, you can sync where you are on both devices so you're always on the right page, which is great.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Only thing to keep in mind is some books have a limit on how many devices they can be on at the same time (usually 5 or 6 if they have a limit at all).  That's usually listed in the details on the product info page for the e-book on Amazon.


----------

